# Making Mobius Retractable Gear



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

O.K. I have done the cutting, thinning, etc. I'm well on my way to having mechanical retractable landing gear.

I thinned down the outer edges of the existing landing gear (glued). I cut out the upper grooves of the landing well from the outer edge to allow more space for the landing leg pole to fit. (cut from the edge to the small point were the landing pole plugs in. I thinned the bottom of the landing leg somewhat and attached the outer piece that was included in the kit should you choose in flight mode. It is almost flush! The area where the landing leg hatches are to be placed, I cut all the way down to the floor to allow the ecess of the landing leg to go in when retracted. I modified the leg itself where it goes into the jupiter two (i'll post pics soon). I have resin footpads from an old 16 inch lunar legs kit and replaced the square ones that came with the kit. I'll post more details when i can. But so far, I believe they are going to actually support the kit! I have three of those steel cabled retractable things you use for electronic badges or keys that will provide the force to pull the polls into park. The Motor and strongest guage fishing wire will pull the leg back up into the ship. When reversed the steel cable should provide enough tension to pull the leg back down into park.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

YEAH!! I LOVE IT!!
sound great, post some pic's so i can steal some ideas.....ah.... i mean borrow and give you credit!


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Sounds awesome!
Does the interior still fit?!?!?
Steve
(Waiting to be sandblasted from all the nay-sayers- LOL)

I did manual retracting gear on my LM 16 incher 20 years ago, so I know it is indeed possible...


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Yes interior fits fine. The part of the poles that needed to come up more is where the footpad attaches. Plenty of room......
So far, the hinges are the only issue, but I'm sure I'll figure that portion out in a few days.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

j2man said:


> ...When reversed the steel cable should provide enough tension to pull the leg back down into park.


Howdy J2Man,

What is it that you're pulling on, to bring the legs down?


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

it is possible to have working gear and support the weight of the J2 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm sure it is, depending on how you build it. Check out this thread for more info: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277804 .


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I've not had any trouble with the weight of the ship. I have decided to piano hinge the steps. I used ink pen springs at the foot pad to allow the pad itself to conform to the shape necessary to make it flush with the hull. So far so good.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

j2man said:


> I've not had any trouble with the weight of the ship...


How is your gear pulled into the down position?


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Toyroy - I have 3 of those retractable things used for keys and name badges. They are loaded coils. They are attached to the top of the landing leg poles mounted right where the poles original hole is. They are steel cabled and when the motor releases the heavy guage fishing wire, then steel cable (coiled) pulls the legs into position.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

j2man said:


> ...They are attached to the top of the landing leg poles mounted right where the poles original hole is. They are steel cabled and when the motor releases the heavy guage fishing wire, then steel cable (coiled) pulls the legs into position.


If by "poles" you're speaking of the shock struts, don't they need to be _pushed_, to get the gear into the down position?


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

It provides an even tension for up and down when motorized. Natural Gravity is fine, but I plan on mine being able to support itself and would not like to take a chance on those struts not being in the desired position when I automate the whole thing.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Mobius J2 Retractable Gear*

I have a silly question and not to put anybody down, but what is the facination with making the gear retractable?

It seems like a whole lot of work.

It's a model not a toy in my mind.

Just wondering out loud.

Andy.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

harrier1961 said:


> I have a silly question and not to put anybody down, but what is the facination with making the gear retractable?
> 
> It seems like a whole lot of work.
> 
> ...


Different strokes for different folks! I applaud people who can do that sort of gthing-me I just want to build a nice kit and look at it all lit up on my shelf...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Static or manual gear makes it a display model or 'toy'. WORKING gear makes it a special effects model!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Y3a said:


> Static or manual gear makes it a display model or 'toy'. WORKING gear makes it a special effects model!


Gearcist!


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Mobius J-2 Retracable Gear*

I stand corrected!

Andy


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Yep, I'm not the best model builder by far compared to those on this board. Definitely not the perfectionist that some are, but I love me some Lost In Space........I love the special effects models. I hope to have this one at Wonderfest with working landing gear and automatic hatch. Planning a lift off sequence! It's a tall order, but hope to accomplish it in time.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

j2man said:


> I have 3 of those retractable things used for keys and name badges. They are loaded coils. They are attached to the top of the landing leg poles mounted right where the poles original hole is. They are steel cabled and when the motor releases the heavy guage fishing wire, then steel cable (coiled) pulls the legs into position.





toyroy said:


> If by "poles" you're speaking of the shock struts, don't they need to be _pushed_, to get the gear into the down position?





j2man said:


> It provides an even tension for up and down when motorized. Natural Gravity is fine, but I plan on mine being able to support itself and would not like to take a chance on those struts not being in the desired position when I automate the whole thing.


I'm just trying to understand how you are getting your gear to lower. Is something pushing down on the poles(shock struts,) or an extension of the gear leg?


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

harrier1961 said:


> I have a silly question and not to put anybody down, but what is the facination with making the gear retractable?
> 
> It seems like a whole lot of work.
> 
> ...


sometimes there is a fine line between model and toy.
i think working landing gear ( including being able to support the weight of the J2 ) is the ultimate mod ( short of making it fly ) on this model.

i have a the PL J2 with gear displayed down, i have the Lunar Models version with no gear. So with Mobe-J2 i will have working gear!! it will be awesome!!!

a whole lot of work is what some guys love to do! to me PAINTING is too much work, but i do it the best i can. but i love to plot and plan building some slick mod that takes some creativity and it's kinda like a puzzle that needs solving!
hey! some models have the ultimate lighting system
some have a brilliant paint job
some will have detail mania

it's all up to you what you do with your model and as long as your happy with your results, thats all that matters!

now i know some brain out there is plotting a working hatch!!
now that would be something!!!!!!!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I'll try to post what I've done in pics so that you understand what it is I've done. Inside the Hull at the outer edge I have placed the coiled retractor. The string to it is attached to the very top of the shock obsorber. It will only pull the gear down and into a holding position until I turn the motor on to make the gear go back up. There is fishing line attached to the same part of the shock absorber going the other way. To and Fro.

It looks like a T.........

the left of the t is fishing wire and the right of the t is the retractable coil. I hope that helps. Until I can get some photo's lined up, I guess I'll have to keep you guessing for a few day. LOL.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

JohnGuard said:


> sometimes there is a fine line between model and toy.
> i think working landing gear ( including being able to support the weight of the J2 ) is the ultimate mod ( short of making it fly ) on this model.
> 
> i have a the PL J2 with gear displayed down, i have the Lunar Models version with no gear. So with Mobe-J2 i will have working gear!! it will be awesome!!!
> ...


 
"Right" on fellow gear nut!

Someone probably said the same thing about writing the Gettysburg address on the head of a pin......... WHY! - to see if it could be done..


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd be happy being able to manually lower or raise them up.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

j2man said:


> ...Inside the Hull at the outer edge I have placed the coiled retractor. The string to it is attached to the very top of the shock obsorber...There is fishing line attached to the same part of the shock absorber going the other way...


Thanks so much, this gives me a good picture of what you're doing. I see now how you're applying tension both to open _and_ close the gear.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

JohnGuard said:


> ...now i know some brain out there is plotting a working hatch!!
> now that would be something!!!!!!!


I think Ductapeforever has _all_ working hatches, on his build. Check it out.


----------

